# Mettre une version récente sur Ipod V4 (MD057BT/A)



## Skraajj (28 Août 2019)

Bonsoir,

Il y a certaines appli que mon ipod v4 ne supporte pas du faite que la version est trop ancienne, y aurais t'il une possibilité de mettre un système plus récent autrement que par la mise a jour automatique? car de cette façon ça dis que le système est a jour...

C'est un Ipod MD057BT/A

Merci d'avance


----------



## Skraajj (3 Septembre 2019)

Personne?


----------



## Zeshh (28 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir.

Alors déjà : tu parle d'un iPod V4 d'accord mais c'est quoi comme iPod ? Classic ? Nano ? Shuffle ? Touch ? 

Tu parle d'appli donc je suppose que c'est un iPod Touch 4 eme génération 

Il est bloqué sous iOS 6.1.6 et ne peux être mis a jours malheureusement (le processeur A4 supporte pourtant iOS 7 mais a cause de 256mo de ram iOS 7 ou une version ultérieur est impossible a installer sur ce modèle.)


----------

